# Cafe Espresso, Kampot, Cambodia



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's an off the beaten track one for you

Cafe Espresso in the small town of Kampot in Southern Cambodia.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cafe-Espresso-Kampot/

After giving up coffee for a few months whilst travelling (as I knew it would be bad) I saw an advert for this place mentioning they roast on site. I tracked it down with scepticism but was greeted by a lovely Australian couple who knew their coffee.

The beans are from Laos and roasted on site and never kept too long. Brew methods are Espresso, La Pavoni Europicolla Espresso, Aeropress, Pourover and Hario Syphon.

Food is fresh and delicious!

Worth popping in and saying hello if you are ever in that part of the world (and Indeed I wish I still was







)


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Amazing! It's funny what turns up in strange places. I don't recall the coffee in Cambodia, but it was the 90's when I was there. Had fantastic coffee in Laos, from the Bolovens Plateau.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep, one of only 2 cafes serving real coffee that I found in 13 weeks of travelling SE Asia.

They were serving Laos Coffee









Cambodia must have been a very different place in the 90's, its amazing how happy the people are after all the terrible things that have happened there.


----------

